# contraceptive pill and surgery



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

hi I am due a pt on the 26th of march and only received my letter on Saturday about the date for my op its on the 26th of march.

I have a question as I am still waiting for the nurse to get back to me. can I use the contraceptive pill before my surgery or do I need to stop.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You should be able to. I use the nuvaring (hormonal contraceptive) and was not asked to remove it or otherwise change any other medication.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I'm on Seasonale and I used it up to and right through surgery. No one ever told me to stop it at any point.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't recall even being asked about birth control...but my surgeries were three years ago, so the details aren't exactly fresh in my mind.


----------



## gelf (Jun 20, 2011)

the only thing they usually tell you to stop is NSAIDS about a week to 10 days before. during your pre-op, they go over your medications in detail and explain how to take them the day before and morning of the surgery.


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I have had to stop my pill as It inscreases risk of thrombosis. I havnt been told anything about my meds I need to give bloods on monday and my surgery is on wed should I ring them again


----------

